# Breeding Pair Confirmed



## Killabee (Feb 23, 2010)

Well its been a few weeks since i trolled the forums. Ive been experimenting a little and basically just being patient. I changed the substrate in my tank and removed all the plants (temporally). Today i cleaned the tank and did a large water change. My suspicions of having a breeding pair in this shoal is pretty much confirmed in this video and pretty exciting to watch.






Killabee


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats dude. are you ready for fry yet though?

funny how the others are just chillen


----------



## Killabee (Feb 23, 2010)

yeah i have an empty 10 gallon tank under the 120g clean and empty ready to go. Also have a heater for the tank. only thing i havent picked up yet is a sponge filter for the tank. Ive looked all the LFS's with no luck so i think ill just make a homemade one or just order one.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

you will end up wanting an even bigger tank. the fry grow quick and there could be up to 1000 of them


----------



## Killabee (Feb 23, 2010)

i have a buddy whos going to give me a 55g hex that will more than likely end up being my baby tank if and when these two decide to breed.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Killabee said:


> i have a buddy whos going to give me a 55g hex that will more than likely end up being my baby tank if and when these two decide to breed.


 Very nice. Did they lay, or is this just pre breeding behaviour and they didnt lay any eggs. Thats pretty much what mine did when they bred. It does get a bit agressive and youll probably notice some missing fins. Yesterday and today im trying to get my pair to spawn.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Awesome!! I can't wait for that day to come for me,

How old and big are your piranhas? Judging the size of your reflection to them in the tank they still seem pretty small. 6-7"


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

congrats


----------



## PEY (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice
Could you tell me your water parameters? P.h. and temp. please, thanx


----------



## jamesw (Jan 28, 2009)

PEY said:


> Nice
> Could you tell me your water parameters? P.h. and temp. please, thanx


I presume you want to breed your reds, if so ull need the kh of his water to as reds "prefer" soft water, however they will and do adapt to different water chemistries.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

good luck! keep us posted


----------



## Killabee (Feb 23, 2010)

sean-820 said:


> Nice
> Could you tell me your water parameters? P.h. and temp. please, thanx


I presume you want to breed your reds, if so ull need the kh of his water to as reds "prefer" soft water, however they will and do adapt to different water chemistries.
[/quote]


----------



## PEY (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanxs Killabee, P.h and water temp is all I needed.

Jamesw: Ok, thanx for the info, I´ve seen my p´s act like breeding behavior but my P.h is quite high at de moment, haven´t seen any eggs.


----------



## bigboi26 (Mar 24, 2006)

Congrats!!!! I just did a large warter change in my tank, now I'm going to sit back and see if anything happens! Wish me luck!


----------



## Killabee (Feb 23, 2010)

PEY said:


> Thanxs Killabee, P.h and water temp is all I needed.
> 
> Jamesw: Ok, thanx for the info, I´ve seen my p´s act like breeding behavior but my P.h is quite high at de moment, haven´t seen any eggs.


I made a point to catch the water temp during my water change this time. It was about 76 deg F and my water normally sits at 82 deg F. I was told on here to put cooler water in during my water changes and then to let the heaters warm it back up.


----------



## PEY (Feb 14, 2006)

Killabee said:


> Thanxs Killabee, P.h and water temp is all I needed.
> 
> Jamesw: Ok, thanx for the info, I´ve seen my p´s act like breeding behavior but my P.h is quite high at de moment, haven´t seen any eggs.


I made a point to catch the water temp during my water change this time. It was about 76 deg F and my water normally sits at 82 deg F. I was told on here to put cooler water in during my water changes and then to let the heaters warm it back up.
[/quote]

Ok, thanx a lot


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

Get that tank ready now before its to late. You need to cycle it and fyi that 10gal is worthless for raising fry. You need to get a larger tank set up quickly. Babie gare coming soon.


----------



## Killabee (Feb 23, 2010)

Picked up a 35 gallon Hex and have already started cycling it with some of the media from my filter on the 120.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Congrats
Be prepared for many spawns......Not sure what you got planned for fry...But not a huge market up here for them.....


----------



## Killabee (Feb 23, 2010)

Ive talked to a few LFS owners who would be glad to buy em up from me


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Killabee said:


> Ive talked to a few LFS owners who would be glad to buy em up from me


Keep us posted is all I will say...


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

careful with that pleco in there, might eat the eggs before you even notice them


----------



## Killabee (Feb 23, 2010)

thedude8 said:


> careful with that pleco in there, might eat the eggs before you even notice them


hrm good point i think i will remove him and put him back in the 75 gallon with my juveniles


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Killabee said:


> careful with that pleco in there, might eat the eggs before you even notice them


hrm good point i think i will remove him and put him back in the 75 gallon with my juveniles
[/quote]
That pleco wont get near that nest if they do lay.Save his life and remove him .lol


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Fry said:


> That pleco wont get near that nest if they do lay.Save his life and remove him .lol


 Havn't seen you around in a while, but welcome back. You probably don't remember me, but from what i remember you have quite a bit of breeding experience.


----------

